# Honda EM7000is: Float chamber nipple broken off



## grouchy-hermit (Nov 28, 2014)

Howdy,

Well, now I've gone and done it. I have broken the nipple off of what I think is the float chamber on my Honda EM7000is. It is the nipple where a hose is attached and routed toward the ground. It appears to be for overflow.

I am not a mechanic but I am not afraid to learn/tackle basic stuff. Can anyone here tell me how the chamber is attached? It is cylindrical in shape and has a somewhat large bolt, which appears to be brass, running upward through the bottom of the chamber. Is this bolt what secures the bowl or is it a drain bolt? 

Any help will be greatly appreciated since I depend on this genset to keep a 90 year old loved one warm during cold weather outages and I want to get this fixed ASAP. I can take it to a dealer but prefer to avoid that if this is a simple fix.

Thanks for any insight that you might offer. For what it's worth, and as an added incentive, I will *gladly* purchase a lifetime membership to the forum if your help keeps me from taking it to a shop for the repair.


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

grouchy-hermit said:


> Howdy,
> 
> Well, now I've gone and done it. I have broken the nipple off of what I think is the float chamber on my Honda EM7000is. It is the nipple where a hose is attached and routed toward the ground. It appears to be for overflow.


That is the fuel drain tube. The float chamber has a nipple on it to allow for fuel to drain out through the tube when the drain screw is opened. 

If you can access the float chamber, the single bolt on the bottom is what holds it on to the carburetor. There is a rubber o-ring that seals the float chamber to the carburetor body:










Float Chamber Set (includes o-ring) Honda Part Number 16015-ZA0-931, list price $54.54. 

Google the part number to find a dealer selling online, or find your local dealer using this link:

Honda Power Equipment - Find a dealer


----------



## grouchy-hermit (Nov 28, 2014)

Thank you, Robert! That is exactly the info I was hoping for and the diagram is very helpful! I think I can replace the part without much trouble as long as the bolt isn't too difficult to break loose.


----------



## grouchy-hermit (Nov 28, 2014)

So, thanks to Robert, I am now a lifer here. 

Robert, or anyone that knows, would it be safe to assume that, in a pinch while I'm waiting on the part to arrive, I could safely run the genset as long as the drain screw is not backed out?


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

it should be fine just make sure there are no leaks


----------



## grouchy-hermit (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks, tractornut.


----------



## grouchy-hermit (Nov 28, 2014)

To put a cap on this, the float chamber was easy enough to replace and everything is as it should be. The only real issue was getting a tool on the bolt that holds the chamber on. The only thing that would fit in the tight working space was a socket on a 1/4" drive ratchet. The whole repair took only about 10-15 minutes and that was me being extra cautious.

Thanks again, Robert. Without your help I would most likely have paid dearly to have this done.


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

grouchy-hermit said:


> thanks again, robert. Without your help i would most likely have paid dearly to have this done.


----------

